# Netzwerkdrucker aus anderer IP Range nutzen.



## Tim C. (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich befürchte ich renne mit meinem Problem mal wieder vor eine massive Stahlbetonwand, aber man kann es ja mal probieren. 

Folgende Situation. Wir haben hier 4 Rechner im Lan hängen. Alle via WLAN eingebunden. Die IP Range, die der DCHP Server für den WLAN Bereich vergibt ist. 192.168.2.x

Parallel dazu ist über einen Jetdirect Printserver ein HP Laserjet per Kabel am Router angeschlossen. Für die per Kabel angeschlossenen Geräte wird die IP-Range 192.168.1.x genutzt.

Meine Frage ist, ob ich es trotzdem irgendwie hinbekommen kann von den .2.x Geräten den Drucker an .1.71 zu nutzen *ohne* die zu nutzende IP-Range für WLAN oder Kabel Bereich zu ändern. Das wäre mir ganz lieb so, weil ich es so probiert habe, was zu einem Versagen des Routers in anderen Bereichen geführt hat, aber das ist eine sehr spezifische andere Geschichte, also kümmert euch nicht darum. 

Subnetmask ist natürlich wie üblich in so kleinen Netzen 255.255.255.0 und ich sehe ja auch ein, dass dort im Prinzip der Hund begraben liegt, warum ich von den WLAN Geräten den Drucker nichtmal anpingen kann, von den Kabelgeräten allerdings schon.

Eingabeaufforderung bekommt dann im PING eine Zeitüberschreitung.

Also, hat da irgendwer noch irgendwelche grandiosen Ideen? *verzweifelt*


----------



## hulmel (24. Mai 2005)

Welche Einstellungen hat der Printserver?
Netzmaske und Defaultrouter wären interessant.
Hat der Router auch eine 192.168.1.x Adresse?


----------



## Julian Maicher (24. Mai 2005)

Ist denn überall das richtige Standartgateway eingetragen?
Also logischerweise muss der Router ja 2 Adressen haben. Einmal eine im 192.168.1.x Bereich und einmal im 192.168.2.x Bereich (nehme mal an jeweil 1).
Dann braucht der Printserver als Standartgateway 192.168.1.1 und die Rechner in dem anderen Netzwerk, also die WLAN-PCs 192.168.2.1.
Denn wenn die Rechner nicht wissen, wo es weiter geht, können die Pingpackages auch nicht ihren Weg finden.


----------



## generador (24. Mai 2005)

änderer deine Subentmask auf 255.255.0.0
somit kannst du alle Adressen von 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.255.255 nutzen
Dann sollte es mit deinem Drucker funktionieren


----------



## Tim C. (25. Mai 2005)

generador hat gesagt.:
			
		

> änderer deine Subentmask auf 255.255.0.0
> somit kannst du alle Adressen von 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.255.255 nutzen
> Dann sollte es mit deinem Drucker funktionieren


Würde nicht z.B. 255.255.248.0 auch reichen?


----------



## generador (25. Mai 2005)

Probiers eingach mal aus
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht genau sicher wie sich das zusammensetzt aber ich würds einfach mal probieren was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (25. Mai 2005)

Das sollte helfen:
Netmasks Expanded (/24 through /32) 

MfG, cosmo


----------

